# Since it seems to be cute puppy day...



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Here are some pics of my monsters when they were just nuggets!

Wee Lila:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

And Malcolm! He had such a worried little face as a wee guy:

































(the girl in the pic is my BFF, the boy is my little brother)


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Sweet Lila...she's frog stylin it in last pic. Oh my...Malcolm, stole my heart in first pic!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Lovin the little eggheads


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness! How adorable!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

so cute! are the black boxers considered reverse brindle?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> so cute! are the black boxers considered reverse brindle?


Yes. They're also often called "sealed" brindle (as in the brindle stripes have sealed together), but it is a brindle coat despite the "black" appearance!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They are both SOOO cute now....but OMG....SOOOOOO ADORABLE when they where "tiny"!!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Lila stole my heart in the first picture!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Lovin the little eggheads


Aww- I am also lovin the "little eggheads" -- lol. Such sweet expressions!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute!! They are just precious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I was cleaning out my iPhoto, and found these pics of their cute little faces and could not resist posting! They certainly are sweethearts, in totally different ways... 

Malcolm is the *most* gregarious, agreeable dog - has a wiggle and a "boxer lean" for everyone he meets, and has never caused any trouble with another dog (even minimally-social dogs LOVE Malcolm, so he is often the "greeter" at daycare when they are testing a new dog's social skills). 

Lila is more cautious, but is a MAJOR snuggler (she spends hours every evening snoozing in my lap while I do my homework) and has an endless supply of kisses. She also does a very technically advanced "greeting ballet". She takes being a wiggle-butt very seriously. :laugh:


----------

